# What will be the next big thing on the aussie reptile market



## Frozenmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

It seems that the bottom has fallen out of the market , every naturally occurring snake is basically free to good home ?
The only snakes that are worth more than the food they eat are chondros and some jaguars.
Even standard albino darwins wont be worth anything by next season .
what will be the next big thing?


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm hoping the next big thing would be keeping reptiles due to an intrinsic interest in them and not their monetary value...


----------



## hrafna (Apr 4, 2012)

ryde locale mds! they will be beautiful animals bred by myself. they look like other mds but because i bred them in the ryde area, i shall call them ryde locale!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

Albino water pythons. What will you pay for one?


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2012)

Theres still some 'expensive' animals around, and I don't think the market is that bad for some quality 'wild type' animals.


----------



## BOB_NT (Apr 4, 2012)

Them Komodo dragon's or they let you keep a salt water croc.


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 4, 2012)

400lb African bees


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 4, 2012)

Canary Chondros


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I'm hoping the next big thing would be keeping reptiles due to an intrinsic interest in them and not their monetary value...


I have an intrinsic interest in money , hippie! lol


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Apr 4, 2012)

Super guinea pigs (6-10 babies)


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> I have an intrinsic interest in money , hippie! lol



So how much would you pay for an albino water python?


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 4, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Albino water pythons. What will you pay for one?


 however much it will cost


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> So how much would you pay for an albino water python?



I'd like to see it first...


----------



## spongebob (Apr 4, 2012)

hrafna said:


> ryde locale mds! they will be beautiful animals bred by myself. they look like other mds but because i bred them in the ryde area, i shall call them ryde locale!



I've been breeding Ryde locale herps for years! Not MDs though.



Frozenmouse said:


> It seems that the bottom has fallen out of the market , every naturally occurring snake is basically free to good home ?
> The only snakes that are worth more than the food they eat are chondros and some jaguars.
> Even standard albino darwins wont be worth anything by next season .
> what will be the next big thing?



Lizards? Perhaps even ones without legs


----------



## Loop_it (Apr 4, 2012)

I think some of the natural looking or classic ones are nicer then the more Expensive designer snakes around ...


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

No-two said:


> I'd like to see it first...



Albinos aren't quite ready yet but I have a ghost python for sale, but it's a bit
hard to take a photo, them being ghosts and all.
What about piebald coastals?


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 4, 2012)

spongebob said:


> I've been breeding Ryde locale herps for years! Not MDs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lizards? Perhaps even ones without legs



Like a legless lizard?


----------



## K3nny (Apr 4, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> I have an intrinsic interest in money , hippie! lol



join 99.99% of the general population


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2012)

Start breeding brown tree snakes (especially night tigers) so when WA put them on the keepers list you can off load them for $$$


----------



## Erebos (Apr 4, 2012)

Everything is going into quality designer morphs. And if money is the key that's where it is I'm by no means a money hungry person and love all species I'm glad the price in most have droped. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 4, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Albino water pythons. What will you pay for one?



Nothing. They will look just like an albino olive python, except they will be extremely snappy. Not something I would want.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 4, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> It seems that the bottom has fallen out of the market , every naturally occurring snake is basically free to good home ?
> The only snakes that are worth more than the food they eat are chondros and some jaguars.
> Even standard albino darwins wont be worth anything by next season .
> what will be the next big thing?


I recond oenpelli python


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 4, 2012)

red-ink said:


> i'm hoping the next big thing would be keeping reptiles due to an intrinsic interest in them and not their monetary value...



all aboard!!!


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Nothing. They will look just like an albino olive python, expect they will be extremely snappy. Not something I would want.



I don't think so. The waters will probably have pretty bellies, not too mention they will be smaller, easier to breed and get feeding. Their reputation is undeserved.


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 4, 2012)

No-two said:


> I don't think so. The waters will probably have pretty bellies, not too mention they will be smaller, easier to breed and get feeding. Their reputation is undeserved.



Would they still have the rainbow irradessance


----------



## whyme (Apr 4, 2012)

My rb's will be the next best thing. They have a beautiful black top, with a beautiful red belly. Very nice and very rare


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> Would they still have the rainbow irradessance



I doubt it, the olives don't. It would be cool though.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 4, 2012)

Meh, I am not all that in to albino anythings..... I am guessing perhaps people may lean to Jags more than they are and perhaps proven Local lines of different Pythons eg, Jungles and GTP's etc(just a whimsical thought)


----------



## Killer_rabbit (Apr 4, 2012)

what about a completely yellow water python that would be a stunning animal


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 4, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> Canary Chondros



are they flying snakes or albino birds? haha


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 4, 2012)

No-two said:


> I doubt it, the olives don't. It would be cool though.



I recon they might, it would just be harder to see. My albino olive has it, it's just harder to see because of their colour.


----------



## cement (Apr 4, 2012)

Get with the times and the program, its not about what you can breed anymore, its about what you can smuggle


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> It seems that the bottom has fallen out of the market ,
> what will be the next big thing?



I'm breeding Liverpool Velociraptors,guarenteed to be the next big thing if only I could spell it correctly.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2012)

The next new things will be the oenpellis and albino BHP's but there are other things on the horizon.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 4, 2012)

whatever people are interested in..


----------



## HerpMad (Apr 4, 2012)

Lucy mac's? Ive heard rumors...


----------



## Spent (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm working on venomous jungle pythons


----------



## krefft (Apr 4, 2012)

Pieds. When they start popping up it'll open up a whole new world.
I do like the current lull in prices. It feels like those who were into it for the money are off chasing something else. People keeping what they love makes it much more interesting.


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 4, 2012)

Id put money on albino BHP in the next season or 2..


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Patternless olives.


----------



## blakehose (Apr 4, 2012)

Scrubbies that lack melanin.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 4, 2012)

Im still waiting for the $200 albinos and gtp that have been predicted for the last few years. yet to see either.

Plenty of morphs in the works Im sure, and agree pies will be the start of some really cool animals.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 4, 2012)

Albino spotteds should be out soon shouldn't they?

There's been a lot of talk about them and a lot of hets sold, but I'm yet to see any albinos out yet.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd like to see more albino vens. Preferably tigers. That'd be number 1 on my dream list. And no, I still wouldn't be prepared to part a zillion dollars for one. I love reptiles, snakes in particular, but they just aren't worth a ton of cash imho. My most favored animal at home (out of everything) would be my plain old, boring Darwin python which I bought for $140


----------



## FAY (Apr 4, 2012)

Where are these Albino Macs that some should of at least bred by now?


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 4, 2012)

i think it would be pretty awesome to selectivly breed BHP's sp that their black head spread down their body so eventually they had an entirely black body.

seems logical to me... but could it be done?


----------



## hrafna (Apr 4, 2012)

spongebob said:


> I've been breeding Ryde locale herps for years! Not MDs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lizards? Perhaps even ones without legs


we should meet up for a coffee and discuss cornering the ryde locale market!


----------



## Sinners121 (Apr 4, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> i think it would be pretty awesome to selectivly breed BHP's sp that their black head spread down their body so eventually they had an entirely black body.
> 
> seems logical to me... but could it be done?


in theory probably but it may take a long long time depending on certain factors


----------



## Wookie (Apr 4, 2012)

The next big think I am banking on, and very surprised to not see them around are zebras.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 5, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> i think it would be pretty awesome to selectivly breed BHP's sp that their black head spread down their body so eventually they had an entirely black body.
> 
> seems logical to me... but could it be done?


Would you call them a black headed body python or a black bodied formerly head python?


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

White headed pythons.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Albino northern death adder, what are they worth now?


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 5, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Would you call them a black headed body python or a black bodied formerly head python?



nothing so boring, more like black night-hawk super ninja python.
not even exaggerating...


----------



## hrafna (Apr 5, 2012)

pythoncroc hybrids.


----------



## scorps (Apr 5, 2012)

Chemeleon geckos are worth more then chondros now, hatchlings going for $900 each although they will most likely follow wheeleri.

Im sure oenpelli pythons will be the next expensive snake to pop up (although in my opinion no price will really be over priced with the amount of money going towards this project.

When pied animals hit the market the sky will be the limit on pricing.

To the member that said water pythons would be difficult and snappy I'm assuming you have never kept/bred waters?

I have snappy ones but also some of my waters are my most placid pythons, easiest hatchling to get feeding and don't grow as big as olives making them more appealing albino animal for a lot of keepers not comfortable with a fully grown olive.

I really can't imagine a clutch of hatchling olives being easier to get going then a clutch of waters.

Scorps


----------



## Shaggz (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't tell anybody but I have been working on some python tailed albino green tree frogs with a unicorn horn but remember that's just between you and me


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 5, 2012)

rat zombies that feed on reptiles


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 5, 2012)

you can normally pick a gen Y comment as it will either reference zombies, velociraptors or some kind of third part shooter video game .


----------



## Khagan (Apr 5, 2012)

Wookie said:


> The next big think I am banking on, and very surprised to not see them around are zebras.



Give it time.. Look how long people had Jags before it became public. I'm sure if people got jags in they would have got zebras, granites, and whatever else in too.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 5, 2012)

scorps said:


> To the member that said water pythons would be difficult and snappy I'm assuming you have never kept/bred waters?
> 
> I have snappy ones but also some of my waters are my most placid pythons, easiest hatchling to get feeding and don't grow as big as olives making them more appealing albino animal for a lot of keepers not comfortable with a fully grown olive.
> 
> ...



I have kept a number of waters pythons over the years and a couple of family members of mine have kept some as well (I have never bred them). I got rid of them because they were all insanely snappy, exept for one, which was a problem feeder and ended up dying.

I never said they would be difficult, just snappy.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> Albino northern death adder, what are they worth now?



They were going for around 2k a pair last season.


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 5, 2012)

Bring on the Albino Nephrurus


----------



## orientalis (Apr 5, 2012)

The future is very bright with out evening looking into using Jag's/RPM's and Hybrids...........

Fully Striped Het and Albino Darwins
Tri-Striped Het and Albino Darwins
Melanistic Darwins
Piebald Het and Albino Darwins
All Orange Albino Darwins (Sun Burst)
All Fluoro Yellow Albino Darwins (Lemon Blast)
Paradox Albino Darwins 
Reduced Patterned Het and Albino Darwins 
Hypo Het and Albino Darwins (Caramels, Ghosts and Snows)
Reduced Patterned Rough Scaled Pythons 
Striped RSP
Patternless Woma's 
Melanistic Woma's
Albino Woma's
Striped Bredli
Melanistic Bredli
Albino Bredli

Numerous antaresia combinations, albino and striped scrubs, a wide array of BHP's and chondro combo's...........the list will go on and on.....with all species of reptiles, not just pythons............the more genuine selective breeding that takes place will result in the new and exciting mutations and morphs being developed and released........it won't stop, it will just get more diverse............and value is always based on how rare something is, how difficult it is to produce and how desirebale it is to the majority of people who want whatever it may be........ let alone the strength and fitness of the genetics and health of the specimen and ofcourse every seller will set their own price whether they are commercial or recreational, whether they wish to quit them early or hold and raise them to yearlings or older. Either way, the future for reptiles is almost limitless in my opinion and i'm happy i'm alive to be able to enjoy, keep and breed them.


----------



## Wrightpython (Apr 5, 2012)

I am trying and very close to succeeding to get reverse diamonds. Complete yellow with black flecks and white rosettes. Should be good for next season, was thinking around $25k a pair but then decided just to give them away.


----------



## citrus (Apr 5, 2012)

orientalis said:


> The future is very bright with out evening looking into using Jag's/RPM's and Hybrids...........
> 
> Fully Striped Het and Albino Darwins
> Tri-Striped Het and Albino Darwins
> ...



yeah the rp and striped stuff has been out for ages. are pied and melanistic darwins proven? what i have been told the melanistic are from a adult female and only poss het have been produced and pieds are young and havent breed, with just a few white spots on them. what are you calling (Caramels, Ghosts and Snows)?


----------



## Erebos (Apr 5, 2012)

Ozzie Python said:


> Im still waiting for the $200 albinos and gtp that have been predicted for the last few years. yet to see either.
> 
> Plenty of morphs in the works Im sure, and agree pies will be the start of some really cool animals.



Gtp's will never be 200 IDE prefer hold on to them then sell for that price


Cheers Brenton


----------



## citrus (Apr 5, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> It seems that the bottom has fallen out of the market , every naturally occurring snake is basically free to good home ?
> The only snakes that are worth more than the food they eat are chondros and some jaguars.
> Even standard albino darwins wont be worth anything by next season .
> what will be the next big thing?


albinos are very under priced but they will still be $800 next season a few people sold for less this season i dont know why as people selling at $800 still sold out. but yes the market has dropped but quaility animals still carry a high price tag and they wont be coming down any time soon.


----------



## Joshpython (Apr 5, 2012)

A snake that lays golden eggs...


----------



## Wookie (Apr 5, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Give it time.. Look how long people had Jags before it became public. I'm sure if people got jags in they would have got zebras, granites, and whatever else in too.



Haha, you wonder how many hatchies they can keep in their socks huh :lol:.


----------



## Colin (Apr 5, 2012)

Does it really matter what the next "big thing" will be?I think people should keep what species they personally like & try to breed some QUALITY animals that rocks their own boat whether its pure lines, morphs or whatever. I have a few morphs & they interest me but will always keep my jungles & darwins. If the latest expensive morph is what you personally like get some but dont buy animals just to try and make money. If you make a few bucks thats great but keep & breed what your passionate about first & foremost.


----------



## smithson (Apr 5, 2012)

Colin said:


> Does it really matter what the next "big thing" will be?I think people should keep what species they personally like & try to breed some QUALITY animals that rocks their own boat whether its pure lines, morphs or whatever. I have a few morphs & they interest me but will always keep my jungles & darwins. If the latest expensive morph is what you personally like get some but dont buy animals just to try and make money. If you make a few bucks thats great but keep & breed what your passionate about first & foremost.


1+


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes agreed also if you focus on what you like and if you breed enough of them some type of anomaly will pop up eventually anyway


Colin said:


> Does it really matter what the next "big thing" will be?I think people should keep what species they personally like & try to breed some QUALITY animals that rocks their own boat whether its pure lines, morphs or whatever. I have a few morphs & they interest me but will always keep my jungles & darwins. If the latest expensive morph is what you personally like get some but dont buy animals just to try and make money. If you make a few bucks thats great but keep & breed what your passionate about first & foremost.


----------



## Bax79 (Apr 5, 2012)

I predict the market will be flooded with all these morphs, hybrids, jags, albinos, rp's, stripes, pieds etc etc etc that people will find it hard to find untampered species and be paying top dollar for them and there's only a few species in my opinion which you will be able to prove legit original forms they are greens, olives, waters and bredli the rest are hard to tell if they are crossed, woma tanimi x Uluru, jungle x jag, diamond x coastal, spotted x children's etc etc???


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> you can normally pick a gen Y comment as it will either reference zombies, velociraptors or some kind of third part shooter video game .



I said I was breeding velociraptors but at 54 I'm hardly gen Y


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 5, 2012)

Kids, I know a great spot to collect them (local school)


----------



## citrus (Apr 5, 2012)

Bax79 said:


> I predict the market will be flooded with all these morphs, hybrids, jags, albinos, rp's, stripes, pieds etc etc etc that people will find it hard to find untampered species and be paying top dollar for them and there's only a few species in my opinion which you will be able to prove legit original forms they are greens, olives, waters and bredli the rest are hard to tell if they are crossed, woma tanimi x Uluru, jungle x jag, diamond x coastal, spotted x children's etc etc???



I doubt it.... there are alot of people that breed morphs that are pure animals and you'll find alot of people that have these morphs also have untampered wild type animals


----------



## Bax79 (Apr 5, 2012)

citrus said:


> I doubt it.... there are alot of people that breed morphs that are pure animals and you'll find alot of people that have these morphs also have untampered wild type animals



But by people creating all these other concoctions it will be hard for these people in years to come to prove their untampered animals are actually that, like I said just my opinion, none of it will effect me as I no longer buy snakes as I now own what I wish to keep


----------



## Shaggz (Apr 5, 2012)

My Bredli yearling is semi striped and although I only got into the hobby for my personal enjoyment I would love to find a similar male in the next couple of years. I really want to work on striped Bredli out of my own curiosities although once it starts I wouldn't possibly be able to keep them all. Wheather there is interest in striped Bredli or not doesn't concern me unless it comes to a point where I can't find suitable homes for my babies.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 5, 2012)

I like pythons 'as they come'

I like to look at peoples albino, het, jags etc.... but I dont seek to own one. I appreciate the work, effort and time (and expense) they put into doing it. But me,..... I just like pythons.... run of the mill.... beautiful, striped, spotted, blotched pythons.

Each to thier own.... and all is well


----------



## citrus (Apr 7, 2012)

citrus said:


> yeah the rp and striped stuff has been out for ages. are pied and melanistic darwins proven? what i have been told the melanistic are from a adult female and only poss het have been produced and pieds are young and havent breed, with just a few white spots on them. what are you calling (Caramels, Ghosts and Snows)?



orientalis can you fill us in more? caramel darwin rec or co dom, ghost caramel x axanthic or nik stock rp co dom ghost line? snow albino x axanthic or albino x hyper? and if it is axanthic is it proven? or anyone else that knows


----------



## orientalis (Apr 7, 2012)

All i was stating is the diversity of mutations and morphs will be getting larger as more are proven out......i was not stating that the mode of inheritance is yet known, just that the future is bright and no doubt we'll see these and many more being produced......
When you research about piebaldism appearing for the first time on animals it is only in small patches on the lower extremeties until inbreeding has taken place to increase the percentage of this phenotype.......seeing as though there are 4 possible pieds that have been produced from 4 different sire's and dam's.....i'd expect that it should be disproven or proven by 2013/2014 if simple recessive.........but seeing as though they have been produced from Paradox albino's......it could be a multi combinational mode of inheritance, a reverse paradox or something else, so it could take more time.
Also, the rp and striped......although they are being produced in small numbers, the majority are only partial striped or RP as i still don't see other's with fully RP or fully Striped specimens being produced yet and would argue that not even 5 different keepers could post up 1 picture each of different fully striped or fully rp darwins they have in their possession even from last season let alone since 2000 when Blondie first produced F1's......and i was only referring to het's and albino darwins.

I know nothing about the caramel, ghost, axanthic projects being undertaken........just pointing out that these will surely be big hit's once they are produced, i assume they are not proven otherwise we'd of seen them released.

There are dozens of awesome projects being developed right across the country and not just with pythons!
We are so lucky to have such diversity and be alive to work with and enjoy the ones we are most interested in.......Look at the earlier Herp. pioneers who are no longer with us.......Respectfully, i bet they are turning in their graves at the diversity we have these days and how consistently we can breed and produce them.....We have come ALONG way in this hobby which the majority just do not understand or appreciate what it was like and undoubtedly there is far to go with any captive breeding if given the dedication, time and money that is required to develope them.


----------



## citrus (Apr 7, 2012)

orientalis said:


> All i was stating is the diversity of mutations and morphs will be getting larger as more are proven out......i was not stating that the mode of inheritance is yet known, just that the future is bright and no doubt we'll see these and many more being produced......
> When you research about piebaldism appearing for the first time on animals it is only in small patches on the lower extremeties until inbreeding has taken place to increase the percentage of this phenotype.......seeing as though there are 4 possible pieds that have been produced from 4 different sire's and dam's.....i'd expect that it should be disproven or proven by 2013/2014 if simple recessive.........but seeing as though they have been produced from Paradox albino's......it could be a multi combinational mode of inheritance, a reverse paradox or something else, so it could take more time.
> Also, the rp and striped......although they are being produced in small numbers, the majority are only partial striped or RP as i still don't see other's with fully RP or fully Striped specimens being produced yet and would argue that not even 5 different keepers could post up 1 picture each of different fully striped or fully rp darwins they have in their possession even from last season let alone since 2000 when Blondie first produced F1's......and i was only referring to het's and albino darwins.
> 
> ...



thanks mick just for the record i wasnt trying to disprove any morph you are working on, just asking more questions thanks for the reply


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 12, 2014)

krefft said:


> Pieds. When they start popping up it'll open up a whole new world.
> I do like the current lull in prices. It feels like those who were into it for the money are off chasing something else. People keeping what they love makes it much more interesting.



They are here just needing some to be released to the public.


----------



## saximus (Jun 12, 2014)

Interesting prediction there, Chris considering the most recent big SR announcement


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 12, 2014)

SR are just the mob who forked out the dollars to buy the pieds.

The real credit goes to the guy in Penrith who first produced them.

SR should have a good coming season, the three pied stims will be 18months old now.


----------



## sevrum (Jun 12, 2014)

krefft said:


> Pieds. When they start popping up it'll open up a whole new world.
> I do like the current lull in prices. It feels like those who were into it for the money are off chasing something else. People keeping what they love makes it much more interesting.



pieds...you have to breed them first...

- - - Updated - - -



RoryBreaker said:


> SR are just the mob who forked out the dollars to buy the pieds.
> 
> The real credit goes to the guy in Penrith who first produced them.
> 
> SR should have a good coming season, the three pied stims will be 18months old now.



yeah producing more will be the challenge.....


----------



## champagne (Jun 12, 2014)

SR aren't the only breeders with pieds. Will be interesting to see if they release a whole heap of het before proving it out like the albinos...


----------



## sevrum (Jun 12, 2014)

I am sure there is a good chance of that


----------



## phatty (Jun 12, 2014)

Some might not believe me but I have some NT carpets that look like NT carpets.

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleHiss (Jun 13, 2014)

Dragons like _these_ BloodBankDragons | Photo Gallery for the prices that _they _sell them for, but in Australia! I'd be stoked.


----------



## bdav70 (Jun 13, 2014)

Personally I love pure wild-type animals, exotic morphs don't really interest me, and I often find it uncomfortable hearing from breeders who seem to be turning over clutches and clutches of animals in the hopes of uncovering a desirable genetic mutation. Might be a little off topic, but it always makes me wonder what happens to the rest of the animals not exhibiting the desired traits, or the unlucky ones who look especially undesirable. I feel like new mutations and morphs can be bad for the hobby in general if people get too carried away with it and are chasing big dollars for rarities


----------



## champagne (Jun 13, 2014)

bdav70 said:


> Personally I love pure wild-type animals, exotic morphs don't really interest me, and I often find it uncomfortable hearing from breeders who seem to be turning over clutches and clutches of animals in the hopes of uncovering a desirable genetic mutation. Might be a little off topic, but it always makes me wonder what happens to the rest of the animals not exhibiting the desired traits, or the unlucky ones who look especially undesirable. I feel like new mutations and morphs can be bad for the hobby in general if people get too carried away with it and are chasing big dollars for rarities



I like pure wild type animals too like albino olive and Darwin's both found naturally in the wild, not to mention the pied children's python found in the wild as well. IMHO all the best looking snakes have come from pure wild type animals found in the wild


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 14, 2014)

LittleHiss said:


> Dragons like _these_ BloodBankDragons | Photo Gallery for the prices that _they _sell them for, but in Australia! I'd be stoked.


that would be sensational. I would like a couple of nice hypos and Trans and a Leatherback bet not willing to fork out the extraordinary price put on them.
one guy in OZ is charging 3000 clams for a trans leatherback 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## LittleHiss (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. I don't want any of those dragons for the sake of having something "unusual", I just want one because they look absolutely spectacular, so I think I'll wait until they come down in price, which they are doing significantly each year. Last year or the year before, a few clutches of leatherbacks were sold and now they're not unusual at all really. Hypos are even being sold for $400 to $500 now, when two years ago I saw them for sale for $1500. Now that some trans and leatherbacks have made it onto the market, they'll be pretty cheap soon too.


----------



## Jumby (Aug 10, 2014)

bdav70 said:


> Personally I love pure wild-type animals, exotic morphs don't really interest me, and I often find it uncomfortable hearing from breeders who seem to be turning over clutches and clutches of animals in the hopes of uncovering a desirable genetic mutation. Might be a little off topic, but it always makes me wonder what happens to the rest of the animals not exhibiting the desired traits, or the unlucky ones who look especially undesirable. I feel like new mutations and morphs can be bad for the hobby in general if people get too carried away with it and are chasing big dollars for rarities



Agree 100%. Well said.


----------



## beastcreature (Aug 10, 2014)

I can appreciate the beauty of uncommon genes but I don't like how they can inspire unethical choices within animal hobbies.


----------



## dkir7979 (Aug 10, 2014)

exotics!


----------



## hulloosenator (Aug 10, 2014)

whatever it takes to get a good debate going on here ..... LOL


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 11, 2014)

LittleHiss said:


> Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. I don't want any of those dragons for the sake of having something "unusual", I just want one because they look absolutely spectacular, so I think I'll wait until they come down in price, which they are doing significantly each year. Last year or the year before, a few clutches of leatherbacks were sold and now they're not unusual at all really. Hypos are even being sold for $400 to $500 now, when two years ago I saw them for sale for $1500. Now that some trans and leatherbacks have made it onto the market, they'll be pretty cheap soon too.



Given that beardies can have a clutch of up to 20 eggs, and can have couple of clutches in a season, combine that with the leatherback being inherited in an incomplete dominance, they will be reproduced very quickly.
Supply vs Demand

If you really want to get some money back on your investments, then recessive traits are the ones that are going to hold the value for longer.


----------



## Snakester (Aug 11, 2014)

Pythons are so yesterday - bring on the colubrid boom!


----------



## phatty (Aug 11, 2014)

Any thing varanus


----------



## PrecisionPythons (Aug 11, 2014)

Apparently classic jungles are getting hard to find and growing in value


----------



## Snowman (Aug 11, 2014)

Who dug this up from 2012?
Isn't the next big thing Aussie mammals... quolls, numbats, quokkas etc..


----------



## turtle (Aug 11, 2014)

The next big thing for the Aussie reptile market is pretty obvious.
Its pure locale animals off coarse. 
Cheers, Dan


----------



## edendj01 (Aug 14, 2014)

yea I do admit that morphs etc. are extremely beautiful but I do much rather wild-types


----------



## longqi (Aug 16, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Who dug this up from 2012?
> Isn't the next big thing Aussie mammals... quolls, numbats, quokkas etc..



It definitely should be small native mammals
They have been badly knocked around by habitat loss and ferals
Maybe getting more into the pet trade would promote and help protect them?

Recently saw some almost pure black carpets
Definitely proven
Probably hit market mid next year a long way from anywhere reported before


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm hoping, some of these?


----------



## saximus (Aug 16, 2014)

Imagine if the next big thing in the hobby was amicability between keepers and a mutual respect for the opinions of others and their right to keep whatever they happen to find desirable. Now that would be something special...


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 16, 2014)

Personally I think all the " new " morphs will be very popular ! Like the amazing pied Stimpsons pythons. But in saying that as we get more and more morphs not many people will breed just the classic type animals and in my opinion in 10 years time a nice pure classic snake will be very sought after.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 17, 2014)

I remember having some Chapps about 15 years ago and absolutely loved them! 

Do you have them yet IV?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 18, 2014)

+1 what Saximus said.


----------



## hellohello (Feb 19, 2015)

I think the next step isn't 'the next breed', I would like to see reptiles become more accessible as pets in urban areas, the demand will go up then.

Its easier to find a good looking/ good natured reptile now than ever before, we need more interesting breeds available in pet shop windows to get more Aussies connected with native animals.

I understand there may be a greater risk of mixing up localities if one escaped, but its better than another cat.

What do you guys think? Should we be changing this part of the law?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 19, 2015)

Would be nice if we in NSW could keep Bilbies, Sugar Gliders and the like. Well - really any endangered marcupial (native) species to ensure their survival.


----------



## hooglabah1 (Feb 20, 2015)

So much this!


----------

